# 2011 BWM 335d with many 4D35 fault codes



## johnson12345 (Nov 15, 2010)

Recently bought a new 2011 335d and during the past 4 months of driving, I have the "Service Engine Soon" check engine light come on _three times _already with less than a total of 5000 miles on the engine. The first check engine light came up at only 2000 miles!

Each time the dealer says it is a #4D35 fault code from the Reducing-agent metering valve. The first time they cleaned it out to clear the code. The second time they replaced the valve, but the code still came back 6 weeks later. The third time (this weekend), the dealer cleaned the valve again. What is going on??? Seems like the 335D is a lemon with some major design issues with the diesel system. Anyone else have this problem? I'm starting to regret getting the 335d.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

johnson12345 said:


> Recently bought a new 2011 335d and during the past 4 months of driving, I have the "Service Engine Soon" check engine light come on _three times _already with less than a total of 5000 miles on the engine. The first check engine light came up at only 2000 miles!
> 
> Each time the dealer says it is a #4D35 fault code from the Reducing-agent metering valve. The first time they cleaned it out to clear the code. The second time they replaced the valve, but the code still came back 6 weeks later. The third time (this weekend), the dealer cleaned the valve again. What is going on??? *Seems like the 335D is a lemon with some major design issues with the diesel system.* Anyone else have this problem? I'm starting to regret getting the 335d.


Something is going on with the DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) application system. All vehicular diesel power systems are going to be using DEF for NOx control, so there are not problems with the DEF design, just problems with your particular car. You have a couple of options: 1.) Keep taking the car to the dealer until they get things sorted out (you might want to consider changing dealers to see if a different dealer is better able to fix the problem); or 2.) Start positioning for a Lemon Law remedy. You apparently have 3 failed repair attempts. California's Lemon Law kicks in after the 4th failed repair attempt *provided* you have given the manufacturer written notice of the problem and allowed at least one repair attempt after giving the manufacturer written notice of the failed repair attempts.

It is your choice how to proceed. I know from personal experience that if you have the requisite number of failed repair attempts and have met the written notification requirement, the CA Lemon Law will produce results.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Johnson,

The 335d is in no way a "Lemon". You however may have an isolated problem that I am sure a competent dealer service department should be able to resolve to your satisfaction.

I agree with AN above. If you feel the service folks are just not "getting it", try another dealer in your area.

Very few of us have experienced any issues with our DEF system thus far. A few were never properly filled up from the delivery.

Good luck and hope you can get it resolved so you can enjoy the car.:thumbup:


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I had that code few times but only once it trigger SES (dealer checked the valve - and no parts were replaced at the time). As any code it needs to be there for number of cycles - if it clears itself indicating not present condition over allowed amount of cycles it will not trigger SES. 4D35
AnE934fun is absolutely right about un-experience of some dealers.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Definitely try another dealer, most of my piss poor experiences with this car are 100% related to dealers not knowing how to work on it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

johnson12345 said:


> Each time the dealer says it is a #4D35 fault code from the Reducing-agent metering valve. The first time they cleaned it out to clear the code. The second time they replaced the valve


Same thing happened to me. My car is in the shop right now waiting for the valve.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

7800+ miles on my 2011 335d and not a problem one---- except--- how to wipe this **** eating grin off my face every time I put my right foot down!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

4D35: metering valve is clogged/partial clog due to crystalized DEF. Dealer should check the valve to see if its work. They will flush it with warm water, if doesnt work then they would do warranty replacement of the SCR Metering Valve. Part # 18-30-7-807-206.

Copying this info from another 335d owner met him on dealer service bay who also had same issue and his work order said this info


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Where is the metering valve physically located? Is it something we can easily replace ourselves, post-warranty?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

bimmerdiesel said:


> 4D35: metering valve is clogged/partial clog due to crystalized DEF. Dealer should check the valve to see if its work. They will flush it with warm water, if doesnt work then they would do warranty replacement of the SCR Metering Valve. Part # 18-30-7-807-206.
> 
> Copying this info from another 335d owner met him on dealer service bay who also had same issue and his work order said this info


What is the urea concentration?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was just reading earlier today on a MB forum that with their DEF systems they are supposed to be topped off I think it is every 10k miles and then flushed every 20k miles. The stated reason for the flushing though was to break out or avoid any crystalization issues. Wonder how valid of a reason that is and if it is valid then why they stopped draining and refilling the DEF during oil changes for these cars and now only top off.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I was just reading earlier today on a MB forum that with their DEF systems they are supposed to be topped off I think it is every 10k miles and then flushed every 20k miles. The stated reason for the flushing though was to break out or avoid any crystalization issues. Wonder how valid of a reason that is and if it is valid then why they stopped draining and refilling the DEF during oil changes for these cars and now only top off.


Its not only top off. BMW also follows similar rule. They drain and refill on alternate oil changes. So under free warranty you will be entitled to 2 drain-refill


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

See, the one oil change I got is back when they always drained and refilled. So now I wonder if next month they will do the same since that will be the second oil change for the car  The Mercedes forum made it sound like it is a flushing and not draining but I did not dig deep into it.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flush or just drain:dunno: Need to check up my invoice again what they did. I assume they should do flush else its no point.
I got drain-refill on 2nd oil change so you too should get same for your d.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Its not only top off. BMW also follows similar rule. They drain and refill on alternate oil changes. So under free warranty you will be entitled to 2 drain-refill


Link or any supporting document?
Updated SIB160109 does not require purge of DEF anymore and don't see any reason why BMW dealers would do otherwise unless some other condition requires it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When mine was done it was a drain-fill and not a flushing of any sort. At least when the process was explained to me, that is what I was told.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

NOPE no written confirmation. I tried searching varios SIB but nothing concrete. What i said is partially my speculation and my SA's word. During my 2nd service (not aware of new service rules) I blindly thought they would do drain and refill. Then someone in another thread mentioned under new service rules he got top off on 1st service. My invoice said they did drain-refill. To confirm I called up my SA if they bypassed rules to make more money. He said they do drain-refill on 2nd service and my speculation is that they will do it on 4th service as well.


----------



## mxxx (Nov 12, 2010)

KarlB said:


> 7800+ miles on my 2011 335d and not a problem one---- except--- how to wipe this **** eating grin off my face every time I put my right foot down!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


I have the same problem... When my wife takes the car to work it solves the problem.


----------



## primetime (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a new 335d and have started working with the check engine light problem. This thread is very helpful. Has everyone finally solved the DEF problem?


----------



## primetime (Dec 2, 2010)

335d needed a new delivery module and metering valve cleaning for check engine light at 7000 miles


----------



## primetime (Dec 2, 2010)

*335d*

great car to drive and great mileage


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> I had that code few times but only once it trigger SES (dealer checked the valve - and no parts were replaced at the time). As any code it needs to be there for number of cycles - if it clears itself indicating not present condition over allowed amount of cycles it will not trigger SES. 4D35
> AnE934fun is absolutely right about un-experience of some dealers.


Yesterday I had SES light come up, scanned the codes and it is again 4D35, wonder what is gonna be a remedy this time.


----------



## primetime (Dec 2, 2010)

*335d*

if they change the delivery module, they will keep the car and drive it and then check it again. They put 100 miles on my car. Hmmm!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a lot of lunch trips for the mechanics


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I wonder if the crystallization/valve issues are less likely to occur for folks like me that drive the car a lot of highway miles (I put almost 500 highway miles per week on my car, typically driving 3-4 days per week) or if it is more related to ambient temperatures or just dumb luck.

I figure as long as the passive tank is completely empty when I service the car, I should never have DEF going through that valve that is older than 6 months. Along the same lines I wonder if I will ever really need to flush my system as long as I wait for the DEF warning before adding. I do keep a half gallon at the house in case I get the warning and can't get to a dealer for a couple of weeks.

10K and no SES - actually zero problems with the d whatsoever so far. I did an initial oil and filter change myself at about 5K, and the first official first dealer service is showing as needing to happen at 13K. 

I can't imagine enjoying any other sedan more than I enjoy the d!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think Chris was the first on here reporting a valve problem and his car is almost all highway and lots of it. I bet it is more to do with outside air temps than anything else.


----------



## 335devil (Nov 12, 2010)

*Got the 4d35 error after servicing*

My car was serviced last week (received on Tuesday), SES light came on late Friday. It was the 4D35 (metering valve) as well. They flushed it out, and I let my service technician know that I was aware of the issue from Bimmerfest :thumbup:. Most of my driving is highway (600 miles/week), so it may be a temperature issue as it has been cold up here in the Inland Empire.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Philm35 said:


> Where is the metering valve physically located? Is it something we can easily replace ourselves, post-warranty?


Post-warranty on a 2011 335d? How could that be?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

ProRail said:


> Post-warranty on a 2011 335d? How could that be?


he meant after 4yr/50k miles


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had my car (2010 335D) in for the SES light twice in the last month. In between taking the car in, the SES light will come on and then clear on the 4th start. The last time I took the car in (about a week and a half ago), the SES light came on just a day or two later and stay on until the 4th start again. Since then, everything has been fine, but I wonder how long it will be before the light comes on again. I'm beginning to get a little pissy about the SES light coming on.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

AZ335D said:


> I've had my car (2010 335D) in for the SES light twice in the last month. In between taking the car in, the SES light will come on and then clear on the 4th start. The last time I took the car in (about a week and a half ago), the SES light came on just a day or two later and stay on until the 4th start again. Since then, everything has been fine, but I wonder how long it will be before the light comes on again. I'm beginning to get a little pissy about the SES light coming on.


Regardless if the light turns off your DME will store the code. Take it into the dealer and have them read the code and fix whatever is triggering it,


----------



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

Post warranty aren't the exhaust components covered until 7 years 70k?


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

I am wondering how the car runs with these warnings up. If it runs good with codes, I won't worry about it at all. Just drive it, service when you can. 

HS


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If a SES light is ignored for a very long time and whatever was wrong led to more damage then I wonder if BMW still covers it all. I ignored something on my truck for upwards of a year because it seemed to drive fine. I ended up paying for a few more repairs than had I just taken it in sooner but it was well out of warranty so not like they had to argue against my laziness.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Took my D in this morning for the third time related to the SES light. They said they will need it for several days. I got a 328i loaner (yuck).


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

We took ours in for the fourth time last Monday. 2010 with 3K on it. Had this issue since the first weekend we owned it when we went to BMW Welt. 

They ordered a part from Munich as they don't stock US specific parts. German spec 335d's don't have Def. Should get it put on this Monday/Tuesday. They couldn't explain what the part was cause I don't spreken ze Deutsch so well. I'll post up after I get the invoice.


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

Took the car in today. They ended up replacing the exhaust cooler PN 11717812513

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=11_3884&hg=11&fg=50&hl=3

Would have cost me little over $1k with labor if it wasn't covered under warranty.


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a feeling that I'll be getting a reflash via the UK and bypassing some of the emissions pieces after my warranty is up. I'm scheduled to go in for an SES light in 2 weeks.


----------



## kravist (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys are a gold mine. I've had my 335d for a month or 2 and had the SES light come on twice in that period. Each time the warning indicator went off before I was able to make an appointment, so I assume it was not a serious issue.

If it makes any of you feel any better, our last commuter car was a turbo volkswagen. If the check engine light wasn't on, I felt the need to check RPMs to make sure it was still alive. That thing drove me nuts for years with fussy indicators, but always ran like a top. I'll report back when I've had the next dealership service.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

kravist said:


> You guys are a gold mine. I've had my 335d for a month or 2 and had the SES light come on twice in that period. Each time the warning indicator went off before I was able to make an appointment, so I assume it was not a serious issue.
> 
> If it makes any of you feel any better, our last commuter car was a turbo volkswagen. If the check engine light wasn't on, I felt the need to check RPMs to make sure it was still alive. That thing drove me nuts for years with fussy indicators, but always ran like a top. I'll report back when I've had the next dealership service.


Do you have a code reader? Have you done the emissions (or know it was done before buying it) recall work for your car yet?


----------

